# ford 3000 diesel cooling



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a question, i replaced my wiring harness, new generator, new battery,(gen was workin) , well before i changed anything my temp was in normal operating temperature, i swapped all the new stuff but i did crack open the block drain for a sec to check coolant and now when its running the temp guage climbs to red, the lower rad hose gets hot but the upper is cold, the temp is not hot when i pull cap off with bare hand and coolant doesnt feel much warm to the touch, could this be the voltage stablizer giving false readings due to charging gen , the coolant looks pretty still in the rad other than engine vibration no bubbles or anything, my fuel sending unit tab is broken so cant compare guages


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You have made a lot of wiring changes, so we cannot rule out the possibility of a wiring error. The temperature sending unit and temperature gauge have not been changed...correct? You can check the sending unit & gauge connection by pulling the wire off the sending unit and touching it to ground...the gauge should read full scale...hot. 

The upper radiator hose stays cool, while the lower radiator hose gets hot. Indicates no circulation, and you cannot see any circulation. Normally this indicates that the thermostat is stuck closed. Put the thermostat in a pot of water on the stove and check the temperature at which it opens. You can also try running the engine with the thermostat out and see how the temperature behaves.

Post back results and we'll go from there.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you have a analog voltmeter? Check to voltage from the voltage stabilizer to the fuel and temperature gauges. It should read about 5 Volts DC (average with fluctuating needle).

LATER NOTE: If you find 12V DC applied to the gauges, they will read high. If so, the voltage stabilizer is not working, or maybe hooked up backwards.


----------



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

Kk, ill check those things and post results , i had one question , how could voltage stablizer be wired backwards?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your stabilizer should have male/female connectors, so they cannot be wired backwards. 

But I have seen stabilizers with all male spade connections, different configurations, and no markings. If this is the case, wiring the stabilizer backwards is easy, you put the hot wire on the output terminal and the instrument wire on the input terminal.


----------

